# FS180 help



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

I don't know if there is a thread for this already but i need tips for my FS 180's. 

When i go to do 180's of the big kickers I always turn half way and it feels like i cant turn anymore and i end up only doing a 90 and you can imagine how that ends up. When i try to turn early off the kicker i end up turning to much and doing a 270. I can do my Bs 180's great its just Fs seems so awkward and weird. Any tips? Also when i got to do a 180 sometimes my tail catches and i end up doing a face plant


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

This is kindda funny, because I have the same problem. What I've been told is to keep looking over your right shoulder (regular stance). Supposedly this keeps you turning, but I haven't had a lot of time this season to put it into practice.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Make sure you look towards where you want to spin, this means not looking straight ahead only and fixating there. Look over your shoulder to as if you were looking 180 degrees in the other direction. On top of this, on small bumps or jumps combine this with scissoring your feet. If you just try to do a 180 all the while with shoulders and no scissoring you can find your energy getting low and the rotation getting slower through out the day. Scissoring your legs brings them around a hell of a lot quicker for a 180.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, the key to good rotation of a fs 180 of a jump is taking off on a slight edge and slowly turning your head ans shoulders in the direction that u want to spin. All the while, keep an eye on your landing and when u have completed the full 180 turn your shoulders parallel to your board and this will stop your spin.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

I have heard people advising to ride up the kicker on an edge then spin.

But I have always found it easier to learn by ensuring my base is totally flat, winding my arms up (before leaving the kicker), then unwrapping them as I pop into the air. Ensure to land with enough weight on your front foot. Otherwise your slip back and fall. And have an edge in mind for your first turn, but don't turn to quick! Ride of the landing first!

Make sure you have enough speed also, don't speed check by scrubbing to much speed. Your better of finding a good starting point then dropping in on your run.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Ahh it all makes since to me now, I should of saw it. When i do my backsides i always look over my shoulder to spot the landing so there easy. On FS the landing was already right in front of me so there was no need to look over my shoulder and thats why i wasn't turning. I just got to learn to look in the direction im spinning and ill probably have them down. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

OR you could just turn your arms like jesus on the cross as soon as your at the lip of the jump. this will make you turn. as long as you go into that way standing with your arms out uhh


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

go off the kicker from your toeedge much easier do the first 90degrees and bend your need towards your body and when your stsart going down you slowly maker the last 90


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

well basically i love frontside 180s. i was jumping over this rail doing FS 180s all the way over it. i found if you want to do a FS 180 quickly get on your edge jump as hard as you can and turn your shoulders. once i got that i got enough air for a FS 180 method =P


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I like to do my fs 1's alley-oop style. I find them much easier and have more control that way, although if your a beginner it might be a little harder for you. If you want to try it this way use the same set up carve as your back 1.


----------

